# MF88 vs Speedway - The three month challenge



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago @Speedway and I decided to do a three month challenge to see who gets the best results, here's the journal. The challenge starts tomorrow (11th March) and starting pics will also be posted tomorrow.

Good luck mate, let the battle commence.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Good luck to you as well mate, I will get some pics up tomorrow, looking forward to this.

My goals for the challenge are still at this stage undecided, I will just trying to clean up my diet and train hard.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

In :thumb: best if luck lads


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Starting pics -




























My goal is to get bigger March-May and then May-June cut to get in decent shape for my holiday June 14th with the wife and kids.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Best of luck boys! :thumb:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

If I can get just the top two abs visible I would be happy :lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

@Speedway - Starting pics added mate, see post above.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok back from a busy 12 hour shift and here are my starting pics, after looking at these I have decided to cut for this challenge :lol: my belly is a disgrace lol.

5ft 8" and 87kg at the moment, will get more measurements up tomorrow.



Just done a arm workout, well a load of curls and hammers as I am training them everyday for a month for the 30 day arm challenge, chest and guns at the gym tomorrow, will make sure I hammer the tri's. @MF88, you turn dude.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Just seen your pics mate, damm, I forgot the paper, this is today though mate, I promise you that.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Speedway said:


> Ok back from a busy 12 hour shift and here are my starting pics, after looking at these I have decided to cut for this challenge :lol: my belly is a disgrace lol.
> 
> 5ft 8" and 87kg at the moment, will get more measurements up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


See above mate


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Speedway said:


> Just seen your pics mate, damm, I forgot the paper, this is today though mate, I promise you that.


No worries mate, I trust you not to cheat.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I am under my daily macro's today, mainly due to some rubbish organisation on Sunday, forgot to prepare my first meal, omelette with 2 whole eggs and 6 whites with tomato and onion, just ended up with a couple of bolied eggs instead, I have a very busy week in work this week, it's going to be a tough start to this.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Leg day today, did

4x8 Hack Squats

5x8 Leg Press

4x8 Leg Extension

4xFailure Hamstring Curl

4xFailure Standing Calf Raises

Not hit my macros today but I'm catching up on everything after doing a lot of hours last week, 30+ overtime hours on top of my 40 usual. Tomorrow is diet start day.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't have a leg day, I just squat once or twice a week, maybe need to sort one out for this.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Speedway said:


> I don't have a leg day, I just squat once or twice a week, maybe need to sort one out for this.


Be prepared to walk like you've been left in a room with a horny gorilla.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Just back from my chest session, I hate training at that time of night, gym is full bellends, got to be done though. Going to wait until next week before I start some cardio.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

subbed

good luck lads :thumb:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Rest day today, but macros for the day are 370g protein, 370g carbs, 120g fats, around 4000 cals.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Rest day today, but macros for the day are 370g protein, 370g carbs, 120g fats, around 4000 cals.


That's some good eating, I am around 2000 clean, under a 100 carbs I think and plenty of protein ( over 300g) not counted exactly but am fairly confident numbers are correct just going from days when I have counted, diet does not change much during the week when I am going well.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Speedway said:


> That's some good eating, I am around 2000 clean, under a 100 carbs I think and plenty of protein ( over 300g) not counted exactly but am fairly confident numbers are correct just going from days when I have counted, diet does not change much during the week when I am going well.


Usually I struggle to eat over 3000, but today I've had all that no problem, good timing for the appetite to pick up.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Chest/tri day today. I did

2x8 incline smith bench

2x fail incline smith

3x fail pec dips

4x 8-10 cable flyes

4x fail rope pull down

4x fail single arm tri extension

Macros so far are 290g protein, 305g carbs and 148g fats, but still got a shake to get down me and maybe a bar.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed, are you boys natty or assisted?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

faultline said:


> Subbed, are you boys natty or assisted?


I am natty at the moment, a possible ph cycle will be included at some stage.

Diet is going really well so far, going to be in good shape come the end of this if I can keep it up, rest day today so I just smashed arms


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> Subbed, are you boys natty or assisted?


Natty so far, possible cycle for my cut in May though.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Rest day today. Macros are 350g protein, 370g carbs and 200g fats. Quite high on the fats' side but not too concerned really.

Looking forward to another leg day tomorrow and then a nice 4 day weekend.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Late home from work again but the good news is I have a day off tomorrow, main focus tonight was shoulders, not my normal routine but for an evening sess not to bad, got my squats, ab works and some pushdowns for the guns challenge as well.



Back day tomorrow, looking forward to some deadlifts.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Back session all done, 2k on the rowing machine to finish it off, strengh was down a little today, I think low carbs have caught up with me this week, going to get some carbs tonight though, sweet potato wedges and 1kg of pork chops, looking forward to that


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Rest day today, football, speedway a few beers and am eating whatever I want, love it.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Had a bad day diet wise yesterday, macros were very low. Making up for it today though.

Did legs yesterday -

Hack squats - 3 warm up sets, 2 working sets 8-12 failure

Leg extension - 1 warm up set, 3 working sets 8-12 failure and partials

Lying leg curl - 1 warm up set, 2 working sets 8-12 failure

Standing calf raise - 2 warm up sets, 5 working sets 10-12 failure and partials

Today was shoulders

Dumbbell side lats - 2 warm up sets, 3 working sets 8-12 failure and partials

Cable side lats - 3 sets 8-12 failure and partials

Smith overhead press - 2 warm up sets, 3 working sets 8-12 failure

Currently eating 500g chicken breast in a Spanish sauce with 100g pasta. Might pig out with a Chinese tonight after I've hit my macros.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Lower carbs higher fats today. 370g protein, 175g carb, 200g fats. Appetite is up a hell of a lot compared to a couple of weeks ago, not struggling to get all the protein down me now.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Day off yesterday, didn't hit my macros due to spending the morning shopping, the kids nicking half my big mac and then painting my boy's room.

Did back/bi's today -

Lat pulldown - 2 warm up sets, 3 working sets descending weight to failure

Cable row - 3 working sets to failure

Pull ups - 3 sets to failure

EZ bar curls - 2 warm up sets, 3 working sets to failure descending weight.

Macros for today are high carbs, had a large dominos, 6" subway and 450g viennetta. 340g protein, 490g carbs, 250g fats. Roughly 5500 cals.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Well thats the weekend out of the way, to many beers on Saturday resulted in no training on Sunday, not really happy with that, this will be addressed this week, back on track with the diet and a good chest and arms session planned for tomorrow.

Lost 1kg this week, now down to 86kg


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Speedway said:


> Well thats the weekend out of the way, to many beers on Saturday resulted in no training on Sunday, not really happy with that, this will be addressed this week, back on track with the diet and a good chest and arms session planned for tomorrow.
> 
> Lost 1kg this week, now down to 86kg
> 
> View attachment 114346


Looking leaner mate, keep it up.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Looking leaner mate, keep it up.


Thanks mate, I felt better yesterday than today tbh but I think that was just me dehydrated from Saturday drinking, I will make this my main aim to improve this next week, could really speed up my progress if I do.

You jumped on the scales today?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Speedway said:


> Thanks mate, I felt better yesterday than today tbh but I think that was just me dehydrated from Saturday drinking, I will make this my main aim to improve this next week, could really speed up my progress if I do.
> 
> You jumped on the scales today?


Well don't speed it up too much  . No I haven't today, the past week I seem to be sticking around the 200lbs mark. Will be happy with a consistent 215lbs but to be honest I'd be happier looking in the mirror and being somewhat satisfied.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Just done some super sets, light weight stuff home here, bicep, tricep and abs, nothing to much but wanted to keep things ticking over, shoulders and back tomorrow, going to be trying for a pb on my deadlifts, should be interesting, hopeing for 120kg but will see how I feel. Got home from work tonight to find my wife has prepped my next four meals, well lucky to have her, she helps with my diet massively.

Have been feeling great and like I am progressing ok, until that is, someone in work today asked me if I have quit training, dohhhh!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Had a few days off work, Monday and Tuesday paid holiday, today looking after the kids while the wife was bedridden. Decided to get an extra leg day in yesterday, the usual hack squats, leg extensions, lying leg curls and standing calf raises. Tonight was chest and triceps. I did incline smith bench, pec dips, one arm cable extensions, rope pulldown and finished off with some cable flyes. Pleased with the workout, especially since my elbow has been killing me all day, not sure why.


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Good luck to both of you, your going to look great at the end of this.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Englishman said:


> Good luck to both of you, your going to look great at the end of this.


Thanks mate, I hope so.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Deadlift pb smashed, 120kg for 4, get in there


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Had leg day today, my 4th in 2 weeks, I love doing my legs. Usual workout

Hack squats - warm ups then 2 working sets, 65kg

Leg extension - warm ups then 3 working sets, 45kg

Lying leg curl - warm ups then 2 working sets, 30kg

Standing calf raise - warm ups then 5 working sets, 80kg

I think I can add more to all lifts next leg day (next Friday).

Shoulders tomorrow morning, last week did 15kg on the side lat raises so gonna attempt 20kg tomorrow, a little skeptical though.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

20kg side lat raises, madness mate, I do 12kg x 12 x 5, sit down on the edge of a bench and do them mate, I find they hit the spot much more, have a good one, I am resting tomorrow.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Speedway said:


> 20kg side lat raises, madness mate, I do 12kg x 12 x 5, sit down on the edge of a bench and do them mate, I find they hit the spot much more, have a good one, I am resting tomorrow.


I only said I was gonna attempt them haha, but I managed to throw up the 15's OK last week and at the gym the next weight up is 20, we've got no 17.5 as far as I know.

Have a good day off tomorrow, I've gotta get some eating done tomorrow as I haven't hit my macros today. If I'm completely honest, most of this week has been a sh1t week diet wise. I've been looking after the kids, making everyone's breakfasts, lunches and dinners and in between all that cleaning the house up cuz the wife hasn't been well. Still, one week out of the 3 months isn't gonna hinder things too much.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

good luck to both of you. :thumb:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

tony10 said:


> good luck to both of you. :thumb:


Thanks mate.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just got back from shoulder day, could only get the 20's up for half reps so didn't use them.

DB side lat raise 2x warm up sets, 3 working sets to failure

Smith shoulder press 2x warm up sets, 3 working sets to failure

Bent over rear delt raise DB 1x warm up set, 3 working sets to failure

I usually do cable lat raises but didn't want to hang about for the cable machine, was busier than it usually is on a Saturday morning, so I did bent over rear delt raises instead.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Rest day today, had a nice slow cooked chicken curry for dinner, 2 tuna and cheese melts for lunch. Thought I'd throw up a new leg photo.

Start










Tonight










Only issue I have is that my tendonitis is back in my right knee so I'm constantly in pain, but this time I'll just plow through it I think.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Well done mate. That seems amazing for 2 weeks......to me anyway!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Well done mate. That seems amazing for 2 weeks......to me anyway!


I think it's more a trick of lighting haha but thanks, been really hammering legs to try and bring them up.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MF88 said:


> I think it's more a trick of lighting haha but thanks, been really hammering legs to try and bring them up.


Lol well atleast your honest. Does look good though mate (no **** intended). You feeling confident about the challenge?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol well atleast your honest. Does look good though mate (no **** intended). You feeling confident about the challenge?


Yeah I am to be honest, been getting the calories down my neck that I need most days, and now I'm at a gym instead of training at home my workouts have improved 10x.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Yeah I am to be honest, been getting the calories down my neck that I need most days, and now I'm at a gym instead of training at home my workouts have improved 10x.


I train at home and really prefer it. I have only ever been in a gym about 3/4 times in my life lol. I like the thing of doing what I want and having the choice of equipment. Glad to hear your getting better now your using the gym though. Any PB's lately?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I train at home and really prefer it. I have only ever been in a gym about 3/4 times in my life lol. I like the thing of doing what I want and having the choice of equipment. Glad to hear your getting better now your using the gym though. Any PB's lately?


I did like the aspect of doing what I wanted when I wanted, but found that there was too many distractions and I never really pushed myself as hard as I could have done. Also, I'm in a 2 bedroom terrace with 2 young kids and the wife, so there's fvck all room too. ReB, I've been adding weight weekly to almost everything. Last week for example, wide grip pull ups, wider than I'd been able to do at home, I only managed 3 reps. Today I did 3 sets of at least 7 and until failure, so always good to increase the weight.

Back/biceps today

3x failure wide grip pull ups

Wide grip lat pull downs 1 warm up set, 3 sets to failure descending weight

Cable rows 1 warm up set, 3 sets to failure

EZ bar preacher curls 1 warm up set, 3 sets to failure

Hammer curls 3 sets to failure

Then I did 15 minutes on an exercise bike just to try and loosen the tendonitis in my knee up a bit, appears to have slightly helped.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MF88 said:


> I did like the aspect of doing what I wanted when I wanted, but found that there was too many distractions and I never really pushed myself as hard as I could have done. Also, I'm in a 2 bedroom terrace with 2 young kids and the wife, so there's fvck all room too. ReB, I've been adding weight weekly to almost everything. Last week for example, wide grip pull ups, wider than I'd been able to do at home, I only managed 3 reps. Today I did 3 sets of at least 7 and until failure, so always good to increase the weight.
> 
> Back/biceps today
> 
> ...


I fully understand about the distractions and that. Plus if space is an issue it's best to be at the gym. I got a ok sized garden and all my training it done outside away from the kids lol.

Is that what you have done today or going to do?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I fully understand about the distractions and that. Plus if space is an issue it's best to be at the gym. I got a ok sized garden and all my training it done outside away from the kids lol.
> 
> Is that what you have done today or going to do?


Ah I remember reading one of your posts, you're the fella who trains in his garden aren't you? That must take some dedication this time of year.

That's what I did this morning, was only two of us in the gym this morning too, that's the way I like it.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Ah I remember reading one of your posts, you're the fella who trains in his garden aren't you? That must take some dedication this time of year.
> 
> That's what I did this morning, was only two of us in the gym this morning too, that's the way I like it.


Yeah I am the mental one who train's in the garden lmao. It's all because I like it that way. I don't have the money for the gym.

I would love the gym if it was that quiet all the time lol.

Session was good today then. You must be aching a bit lol.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

You are making great progress @MF88, well done.

Not so good here, ok through the week but things went wrong on Friday night, loads of beer followed by a food frenzy that seen me demolish the family biscuit tin, I dipped away until my tea ran dry, things did not improve on Saturday or Sunday either. I am now back were I started, put on 0.7kg this week, not happy.

Smahed chest and arms today, feeling strong so at least thats something, pb on incline dumbell press 42kg for 6.

Here are the progress or non progress pics as it were, end of week 1 on the left, end of week 2 on the right.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I am the mental one who train's in the garden lmao. It's all because I like it that way. I don't have the money for the gym.
> 
> I would love the gym if it was that quiet all the time lol.
> 
> Session was good today then. You must be aching a bit lol.


Haha I wouldn't be able to do that, fair play to you mate. Not really aching to be honest, I was afterwards but it's eased off now.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Rest day today, had a nice slow cooked chicken curry for dinner, 2 tuna and cheese melts for lunch. Thought I'd throw up a new leg photo.
> 
> Start
> 
> ...


nice work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Speedway said:


> You are making great progress @MF88, well done.
> 
> Not so good here, ok through the week but things went wrong on Friday night, loads of beer followed by a food frenzy that seen me demolish the family biscuit tin, I dipped away until my tea ran dry, things did not improve on Saturday or Sunday either. I am now back were I started, put on 0.7kg this week, not happy.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Arms are looking bigger, and to be honest you haven't really put on any fat after your binge so I wouldn't let it panic you. Congrats on the PB too mate :thumbup1:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

TG123 said:


> nice work mate :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy, appreciate it.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hitting all the macros today, so I'm happy with that. Gonna scoff some asda lemon Easter doughnuts tonight watching the telly after I've nipped round my mum's.

This is what I'm currently eating










100g spaghetti, 500g beef mince, red win, carrots, onions, garlic and topped off with cheese. Spag bol is one of my favourite meals.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Last meal of the day, 500g chicken breast fried in a spicy seasoning and then mixed in with pickled cabbage, and a CNP Pro Mass banana shake to wash it down. Then some lemon doughnuts.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

So today was my first leg day of the week (Tuesday/Friday) and I was pleased with it. Lifting heavier weights on nearly everything compared to last Friday.

Hack squat - 2 warm up sets, 3 working sets descending weight, starting at 70kg (PB)

Leg extensions - 1 warm up set, 3 working sets descending weight, starting at 50kg (PB)

Lying leg curls - 1 warm up set, 2 working sets descending weight, starting at 30kg

Standing calf raise - 2 warm up sets, 5 working sets descending weight, starting at 95kg (PB)

Planning on hitting the 100kg mark with calf raises on Friday. Well actually, it'll be Saturday this week because I'm doing shoulder day with my brother Friday.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Chest/tricep day today. I did

3x failure pec dips

3x5 incline bench

Single arm tricep extension - 1x warm up set, 3 sets descending weight to failure

Tricep pull down - 2x warm up sets, 3 sets to failure descending weight

Seated chest fly machine - 1x warm up set, 3 sets to failure

Not a fan of the chest fly machine but the place was packed and everything I needed to use was being used already.

Seriously contemplating changing my goals and just bulking all through, also considering a dbol only cycle starting in the next couple of weeks too.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Chest/tricep day today. I did
> 
> 3x failure pec dips
> 
> ...


I am going to start a ph cycle in the next couple of weeks, just deciding which one, diet is nice and clean this week (so far), had a great day yesterday, just felt good about training, back session done today, enjoying my deadlifts a lot, ended up doing 7 sets.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Speedway said:


> I am going to start a ph cycle in the next couple of weeks, just deciding which one, diet is nice and clean this week (so far), had a great day yesterday, just felt good about training, back session done today, enjoying my deadlifts a lot, ended up doing 7 sets.


Glad to hear you're having a great week mate.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Glad to hear you're having a great week mate.


Makes all the differance does'nt it mate, I woke up yesterday and seen some progress in the mirror, the 30 day arm challenge has helped grow my arms a little.

You have any experience with oxy blacks? have not had much of a responce on a thread I posted on here, just after general info really, a search does not seen to pick much up.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Speedway said:


> Makes all the differance does'nt it mate, I woke up yesterday and seen some progress in the mirror, the 30 day arm challenge has helped grow my arms a little.
> 
> You have any experience with oxy blacks? have not had much of a responce on a thread I posted on here, just after general info really, a search does not seen to pick much up.


No sorry mate, never used them. They get a decent write up though from what I remember.

Yeah it does make a hell of a difference, I've noticed my strength fly up with a great diet and it gives you that boost to keep pushing harder. My triceps felt like they were on fire today, really worked them well.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Day off today. Yesterday I did shoulders with my brother and he wanted to do his biceps afterwards, so I said to him that I may aswell do my leg day rather than go in this morning.

Shoulders -

DB side lat raises - 2 warm up sets, 3 working sets descending weight to failure and partials, max 15kg

Smith machine military press - 2 warm up sets, 3 working sets to failure, 40kg

Cable side lat raises - 3 sets to failure, 15kg

Legs -

Leg press - 2 warm up sets, 5 working sets to failure, max 175kg

Leg extensions - 1 warm up set, 3 working sets descending weight to failure, max 55kg

Hamstring curls - 1 warm up set, 2 working sets to failure, 30kg

Standing calf raise - 2 warm up sets, 5 sets descending weight to failure, max 105kg


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

First update for a few days. I'm now officially not natty, started my dbol only cycle tonight. 40mg a day for 6 weeks, looking forward to the experience.

Cycle starting weight - 200lbs.

Anyway, I did chest and triceps tonight with my brother at his gym.

Flat bench, cable flyes, incline DB press, rope pull downs, one arm tricep extensions and finished off with some skull crushers. All sets to failure. Only issue is that the setup they have on the cables feels like it's done my elbow in, it's not like my gym. Something to keep an eye on over the next few days.

Diet has been decent, today has just been a junk food day though. Shake in the morning, large Big Mac meal lunch, Mars Bar, now waiting on my extra large Americana pizza to turn up along with my chicken doner in pitta.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I am still in this, still trying anyway, currently on a massive bender which started on Good Friday and has not stopped yet, I currently look 6 months pregnant but I will get myself together, I have to for the sake of my sanity.

Sorry for not updating lately, I will be back very soon.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Anything going on in here boys?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> Anything going on in here boys?


I was banned, will update tomorrow mate.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Time for a much needed update.

Leg day today, my favourite day. Consisted of -

Leg press - 2x warm up sets, 3x failure descending weight, 220kg max

Leg extension - 1x warm up set, 3x failure descending weight, 65kg max

Lying leg curl - 1x warm up set, 2x failure descending weight, 40kg max

Standing calf raise - 2x warm up sets, 5x failure, full weight stack

Weight is currently up to 209lbs. Strength is good on all days except shoulder day. Trying to decide whether to cut for the final month or not. The past week has been bad diet wise as my IBS has been playing up, but it's getting back on track now.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Back/bis today.

3x failure pull ups

3x failure wide grip pull downs

3x failure seated cable row

3x failure preacher curls

3x failure deadlifts

Started a cut today, still on 40mg DBol to hopefully retain muscle. Calories are roughly 2150, 40/35/25 split.


----------

